# -



## donbodin (May 27, 2022)

-


----------



## Evans (May 27, 2022)

We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## FireGS (May 27, 2022)

I honestly think the OP has it right here and says it all clearly and convincingly.


----------



## Evans (May 27, 2022)

FireGS said:


> I honestly think the OP has it right here and says it all clearly and convincingly.


It's a little negative.


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2022)

Less is more


----------



## Trash Panda (May 27, 2022)

Is this the new library from N???


----------



## 3DC (May 27, 2022)

donbodin said:


> -


+


----------



## FireGS (May 27, 2022)

Evans said:


> It's a little negative.


Yeah, well, you say that.

But where I live, the flag is a big plus. 🇨🇭


----------



## Sirocco (May 27, 2022)

F5


----------



## IFM (May 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Is this the new library from N???


That was my first reaction too!


----------



## gallantknight (May 27, 2022)

Morse code sample library, "T"


----------



## NekujaK (May 27, 2022)

Clickbait!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 27, 2022)

.-- - .... / .. ... / - .... .. ...


----------



## Sirocco (May 27, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> .-- - .... / .. ... / - .... .. ...


.. / - .... .. -. -.- / - .... .- - / -.-. --- ..- .-.. -.. / -... . / .- / -.-. .- .--. .. - .- .-.. / .- -. -. --- ..- -. -.-. . -- . -. - --..-- / -... ..- - / .... . / .... .- ... / -. --- - / ...- . .-. -.-- / -.-. .-.. . .- .-. / .... --- .-- / - --- / .. -. - .-. --- -.. ..- -.-. . --..-- / -- .- -.-- -... . / -.-. --- ..- .-.. -.. / -... . / ... --- -- . / .-.. .. -.- . ---... / .... . .-.. .-.. --- --..-- / -.. --- -. -... --- -.. .. -. / .... . .-. . --..-- / .. / .- -- / ...- . .-. -.-- / . -..- -.-. .. - . -.. / - --- -.. .- -.-- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .-- . .-.. .-.. --..-- / .--- ..- ... - / --- -. .-.. -.-- / .- -. / .. -.. . .- .-.-.- / --. --- --- -.. / -. .. --. .... - / ..-. .-. --- -- / - .... . / --- - .... . .-. / ... .. -.. . / --- ..-. / - .... . / -- --- ..- -. - .- .. -. ... --..-- / -.-. .... .- -. --. . / .- -. -.. / ... .... --- .-. - .-.-.-


----------



## zwhita (May 27, 2022)

Was this another one "on the edge of silence" Don?


----------



## gyprock (May 28, 2022)

New library "Tenuto" coming soon.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Is this the new library from N???


Trusted sources say a teaser for the first ever review from N.
Definitely has the same vibe of the original N thread so might be it


----------



## GtrString (May 28, 2022)

Close mic'ed in a tight, quiet space.


----------



## davidson (May 28, 2022)

Dammit, did I miss another review where Don says X library is excellent?


----------



## donbodin (May 29, 2022)

I see my cat must have had a walk on the keyboard lol


----------



## ism (May 29, 2022)

A sneak peak of Berlin String, with OT's new - and it would seem, really, really good - compression algorithms.


----------

